# Bfp or evap?



## Breezybee

Hi y’all! New here! No idea when AF is coming and no idea on ovulation. I’ve been on Nuva Ring for over a year but woke up this week super suspicious. Sore nipples, a different kind of headache, kinda sneezy /congested.

I ok a test on Monday and it was very clearly negative. No hint of a line at all. Even now days later. I took another one today and I swear I see a faint line? It appeared 3 min in and hasn’t changed.

What do y’all think? I drink a LOT of water all the time so I’m trying to slow it down this weekend. This test was first pee in the morning at ~7am and last water at 11 pm


----------



## MadamRose

I can definitely see something in the first picture. I would do another with FMU as it should be clearly - good luck


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it in the first photo too.
Good luck for your next test :)


----------



## Becca_89

I can see it in them all, good luck!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I see it!! Good luck :).


----------



## Tripltemum3

I see it ! Gl x


----------



## Breezybee

Hey y’all. Fmu today. And a bfn... maybe that line yesterday was false? Hmmm ‍♀️


----------



## JessaBear36

I had that happen too. Good luck.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Definitely see it in ure first pictures. 
So sorry today's was BFN.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Classic Girl

Definitely positive in the first pics! I’d test again


----------

